
XML Data and XSL Views in Takes Framework - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/06/25/xml-data-xsl-views-takes-framework.html?2015-25
======
n-gauge
One question: can your solution deal with node sets as output (rather than
xml) so to re-transform the input again?

If so, are you then using the parser to take the recursive hit (e.g stack
space on a looping xml call-template) or the middle ware of yours? How are
inline errors from the xsl handled etc....

~~~
yegor256a
Very good question/idea indeed. At the moment we work with XML-as-String, but
we'll make it possible to work with DOM. Would be great if you can submit
other questions to Github, we'll resolve them one by one. The framework is
still in beta phase..

------
zI6A
XML / XSL is already a framework, there is nothing to see here...

